# Did I ruin my smoker/grill by seasoning before burning of manufacturers grease?



## thraka (Jun 24, 2016)

I got a new charbroil charcoil cheapo drum guy. I didn't run it and burn off the manufacturing oil and forgot. I instead rubbed olive oil all around and let it burn for 2 hours to season it. Did I just season the manufacturing oil into the thing? It does seem to smell odd after a few hours.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 24, 2016)

I doubt that you've ruined anything. Just run it real hot for a couple hours to burn everything off and start over. See how it smells then...


----------



## thraka (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank reply. I guess "ruined" was a bit of a strong word. It did coat the inside that is for sure. I've not really paid attention to seasoning before. There is definitely a coating now.


----------



## thraka (Jun 24, 2016)

I meant to say that the inside has a coating now, so I'm wondering if I should at least scrape that all out and then run it hot and season again


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I found what I think is a great product "Spray Nine". It is a grill cleaner/degreaser and does a great job of cutting the grease. There are other products that work well too. If you are concerned, get some sort of good grill cleaner and some elbow grease and clean it and re-season it. 

The Spray Nine seems to loosen grease and creosote very well for me.


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2016)

It is generally recommended to remove that grease before seasoning.  Having said that most if not all of that "grease" is food safe.

You should be fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

